# ترانيم انجليزى شريط وفرق كامله متجداد من اخوكم please be clear ‏



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس​​​*​​
​ 

*اله واحد امين*

*شريط انجليزى كامله وعلى فكره فى شريط بلغات تانيه موجوده هنا برتغالى اسبانى يابانى وصينى وفرنساوى وححاول كل يوم اضيف كل الشريط الى اقدار اوصلها واى حد محتاج شريط لحد معين يكتب اسمه وباذن يسوع احوال انى اوصل لشريطه ويا رب تعجبكم صلى من اجلى اخوكم please be clear 
**Paul Wilbur - Shalom Jerusalem *​ 
*




*​ 
*Messianic Jewish Worship Album*
*Paul Wilbur - Shalom Jerusalem*
*1. Introit: Jerusalem of Gold/Ma Tovu (O How Good) *
*2. I Lift Up My Eyes *
*3. Up to Jerusalem *
*4. Shouts of Joy *
*5. Sing for Joy in the World *
*6. Shouts of Joy (Reprise) *
*7. Roni, Roni, Bat Zion [Rejoice, Rejoice, Daughter of Zion] *
*8. Where Does My Help Come From *
*9. Hinei Ma Tov [Behold How Good] *
*10. Sing Hallelujah *
*11. Stand Up and Give Him the Praise *
*12. Baruch Haba [Blessed Is He Who Comes] *
*13. Ma Tovu [Oh How Good] *
*14. In Your Presence, O God *
*15. Wonderful One *
*16. Shalom Jerusalem *
*17. Lord, Take Up Your Holy Throne *​


*Click to [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/85608796/Shalom_Jerusalem.rar"]Download Shalom Jerusalem Album[/URL]*​ 


*+++++*
*WOW 2006 - Christian Hits *
*



*​ 
*WOW 2006 - Christian Hits*​ 
*Disc One*
*Voice Of Truth - Casting Crowns *
*Holy Is The Lord - Chris Tomlin *
*Brave - Nichole Nordeman *
*Homesick - Mercy Me *
*Much Of You - Steven Curtis Chapman *
*You Are Mine - Third Day *
*Live For Today - Natalie Grant *
*Presence - Newsboys *
*Healing Rain - Michael W Smith *
*He Will Carry Me - Mark Schultz *
*I Choose You - Point Of Grace*
*Carry You - Amy Grant *
*Nothing Without You - Bebo Norman *
*King - Audio Adrenaline *
*All My Praise - Selah *
*Better Days - Robbie Seay Band *​ 
*Disc Two*
*Take You Back - Jeremy Camp *
*Mirror - Barlowgirl *
*Hide - Joy Williams *
*Atmosphere - tobyMac *
*God Will Lift Up Your Head - Jars Of Clay*
*About You - ZOEgirl *
*Be My Escape - Relient K*
*Strong Tower - Kutless *
*Here Is Our King - David Crowder Band *
*All That I Can Do - Bethany Dillon *
*The Space In Between Us - Building 429 *
*Pure - Superchick *
*Beautiful Love - The Afters *
*The Way To Begin - Krystal Meyers *
*You're Worthy Of My Praise - Big Daddy Weave *
*Open My Eyes - Inhabited *
*Perfect Day - Josh Bates *​ 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/86685641/wow2006cd1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/86689842/wow2006cd2.rar *​ 
Nichole Nordeman - Woven and Spun ​ 


 
Nichole Nordeman - Woven and Spun​ 
1. Holy 
2. Mercies New 
3. Healed 
4. Legacy 
5. I Am 
6. In Your Eyes 
7. Even Then 
8. Never Loved You More 
9. Take Me As I Am 
10. Doxology 
11. My Offering 
12. Gratitude​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/87171311...ven___Spun.rar​ 
Jeremy Camp - Live Unplugged 




Jeremy Camp - Live Unplugged​ 
1. Understand 
2. Right Here 
3. Take You Back 
4. Stay 
5. Walk By Faith 
6. Empty Me 
7. Restored 
8. My Desire 
9. I Still Believe 
10. Beautiful One 
11. This Man​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/87171356..._Unplugged.rar​ 
Casting Crowns - Lifesong 


 
Casting Crowns - Lifesong​ 
1. Lifesong
2. Praise You in the Storm
3. Does Anybody Hear Her
4. Stained Glass Masquerade
5. Love Them Like Jesus
6. Set Me Free
7. While You Were Sleeping
8. Father, Spirit, Jesus
9. In Me
10. Prodigal
11. And Now My Lifesong Sings​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85867366/Lifesong.rar​ 
Casting Crowns - Casting Crowns 




Casting Crowns - Casting Crowns​ 
1. If We Are the Body
2. American Dream
3. Voice of Truth
4. Here I Go Again
5. Who Am I
6. Praise You with the Dance
7. So Much More
8. Your Love Is Extravagant
9. What If His People Prayed
10. Shadow of Your Wings
11. Glory​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85860026/Casting_Crowns.rar​ 
All Star United - Love and Radiation​ 


 
1. Love and Radiation
2. You You You (Yeah Yeah Yeah)
3. Before You Break My Heart
4. We Could Be Brilliant
5. Let's Rock Tonight
6. Jesus on the Radio
7. There's Gotta Be Something
8. The Song of the Year
9. In a World Where Nothing's Wrong (You're Alright)
10. Like Hallelujah
11. Take Me a Way​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/86675084..._Radiation.rar​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Jars of Clay - Who We Are Instead 




Jars of Clay - Who We Are Instead

1. Sunny Days
2. Amazing Grace
3. Lonely People
4. Only Alive
5. Trouble Is
6. Faith Enough
7. Show You Love
8. Lesser Things
9. I'm In The Way
10. Jesus Blood Never Failed
11. Jealous Kind
12. Sing
13. My Heavenly

http://rapidshare.com/files/85872346...re_Instead.rar

Vineyard - Stand in Awe 




Vineyard - Stand in Awe

1. Alleluia (More Than Worthy) (Sheri Carr)
2. Saving Grace (Steve Jones)
3. Stand In Awe (Jeremy Riddle)
4. Christ Is Exalted (Jan L'ecuyer)
5. God Of All Glory (Jeremy Riddle)
6. All I Have (Charlie Hines)
7. As It Is In Heaven (Tony Sanchez)
8. I Am Changed (Unfailing Love) (Sheri Carr)
9. Throne Of Grace (Charlie Hines)
10. With All Of My Heart (Tony Sanchez)
11. Our God Is Good (Steve Jones) 

http://rapidshare.com/files/86165263...and_In_Awe.rar

Plumb - Blink 








Plumb - Blink


My Sweet, My Lovely
God Will Take Care of You
In My Arms
Always
Children of the Heavenly Father
Blink
My Child
Me
Sleep (New Version)
Solomon's Song 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85877691/Plumb-Blink.rar

Chris Tomlin - Arriving 








Chris Tomlin - Arriving

1. Inde***ibable
2. Holy Is The Lord
3. How Great Is Our God
4. Your Grace Is Enough
5. Unfailing Love - (with Curtis Chapman)
6. Way I Was Made, The
7. Mighty Is The Power Of The Cross
8. All Bow Down
9. On Our Side
10. King Of Glory
11. You Do All Things Well 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85891581...n-Arriving.rar

Chris Tomlin - Not to Us 





Chris Tomlin - Not to Us

1. Everything That's Beautiful
2. Enough
3. Not To Us
4. Wonderful Maker
5. Famous One
6. Come Let Us Worship And Bow Down
7. River, The
8. Unchanging
9. Come Home Running
10. Overflow
http://rapidshare.com/files/85897236...in-NotToUs.rar

Messianic Praise from Israel 






Messianic Praise and Worship from Israel

Including performance by Paul Wilbur, Jonathan Settel, David Loden, Elisheva Shomron and others.
11 songs directly from the heart of the congregations.

Includes:
Hine Yeshua, Kadosh, For The Sake of Zion, Baruch Ata Adonai,
Jerusalem Of Gold, Song Of Healing, The Promised Land, The Shofar,
As A Thousand Years, Hava Nagila, Hevenu Shalom Alechem.

http://rapidshare.com/files/86140842...ating_3000.rar

Heart for Israel - Volume 1 






CD 1
1.On Your Walls O Jerusalem
2.Elohim (And the Angels Sing)
3.In My Heart I Have Hidden
4.Father, Hear Our Cry
5.Hebrew Chant
6.O Lord Our Lord
7.He Is My Defense
8.Lamb of God
9.Baruch Haba
10.Kadosh
11.Hineh Lo Yanum
12.Hallelu Et Adonai
13.Holy Unto You
14.Blessed Be The Lord, God
15.Jew And Gentile
16.The Restoration Of Israel

http://rapidshare.com/files/85615728...-_Volume_1.rar

The Road To Jerusalem - Various Artists 





The Road To Jerusalem - Various Artists

1. Sh'Ma Yisrael 
2. Esther 
3. Road To Jerusalem, The 
4. Adonai El Shaddai 
5. Wherever You Go (The Vow) 
6. Zealous Over Zion 
7. Baruch Adonai 
8. Every Tribe 
9. Fall On Me 
10. Kadosh 
11. Ana Adonai 
12. Praise Adonai 
13. For Zion Sake 
14. On Your Walls O Jerusalem 
15. Garment Of Praise 
16. Elohim 
17. Holy Unto You 
18. Jerusalem Of Gold 
19. Jew And Gentile 
20. Coach Bill McCartney & Dr. Raleigh Washinton 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85540757...ists.part1.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/85587448...ists.part2.rar

Paul Wilbur - The Watchman 






Paul Wilbur - The Watchman

1. Lord God Of Abraham
2. Adonai
3. O Shout For Joy
4. Baruch Adonai / El Shaddai Medley
5. Shout For Joy (PS 20:1-2, 4-5)
6. Shema
7. Holy Holy Holy
8. Worthy
9. A Resting Place
10. El Elyon
11. Watchman
12. The Day Of The Lord / Rejoice O Israel Medley

http://rapidshare.com/files/85603881/The_Watchman.rar​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Terry MacAlmon - Instrumental Worship Vol. 1 & 2 (2005) 











Simplesmente perfeito.... / Just perfect....


Disc 1
1. Sing Hallelujah/I Hear Angels
2. Fairest Lord Jesus/He Is
3. We Worship You
4. I Sing Praises
5. You Have Been Given
6. Draw Me Nearer/Draw Me Unto You/I Worship You Almighty God
7. O The Glory Of Your Presence/Holy Ground
8. The Magnificat (Holy Is His Name)

Disc 2
1. Forever O Lord
2. Be Still My Soul
3. Draw From My Well
4. Glorious Lamb Medley: (Prelude To Glory) Glory To The Lamb/To Him Who Sits On The Throne
5. Salvation Belongs To Our God/Holy, Holy Lord
6. I Want To Go To Zion
7. Jesus Paid It All
8. We Worship You Lord/I Worship You


Créditos/Credits: Jesus.My1


http://rapidshare.com/files/85310730...rship_2012.rar

Acappella - Radiance (2006) 





Fullness of God
All Men Will Know
To Whom Shall We Go?
Radiance of God's Glory
Sanctify My Heart
Be Devoted
Temptations of Christ
Lord Save Me
No One Ever
A Prayer of David

http://rapidshare.com/files/83843872...TOMP3.COM_.rar

Sax Chill - 27 Songs Taking You To a Place of Worshipful Rest (2006) 






Muito bom.

Very good.

Disc 1
01. The Spirit Of The Sovereign Lord
02. As The Deer Pants
03. Jesus We Enthrone You
04. There Is A Redeemer
05. We're Looking To Your Promise (Send Revival Start With Me)
06. All The Way My Saviour Leads Me
07. Great Is The Lord And Most Worthy Of Praise
08. Jesus You Took Up My Infirmity
09. Beautiful Lord Wonderful Saviour (The Potter's Hand)
10. And I Praise Your Name (You Are The Mighty King)
11. Abba Father
12. You're The God Of All The Earth (A love-Song Melody)
13. Can I Ascend (I'm Coming Up The Mountain)
14. Draw Me Closer

Disc 2
01. You Make Your Face To Shine On Me (And That My Soul Knows Very Well)
02. Your Voice Has Stilled The Raging Storms (Beauty Of Your Peace)
03. Sweet Surrender
04. There Is A Place
05. Saviour I Must Sing (Saviour Of The World)
06. I Shall Not Want
07. Welcomed In To The Courts (Facedown)
08. You Chose The Cross (Lost In Wonder)
09. In You Alone (My Maker And My King)
10. Lead Us Heavenly Father Lead Us
11. How Deep The Father's Love For Us
12. I Am Strong
13. Worthy You Are Worthy


http://rapidshare.com/files/82346633/Sax_Chill.zip

Phil Wickham - Cannons (2007) 





1. Must I Wait 
2. After Your Heart 
3. Desire 
4. Cannons 
5. Sailing On a Ship 
6. The Light Will Come 
7. Shining 
8. Beautiful 
9. True Love 
10. Jesus Lord Of Heaven 
11. Home 
12. Spirit Fall

http://rapidshare.com/files/60092418/cannons.zip

Acappella - Hymns for All the World (1994) 






1. All Hail The Power
2. When I Survey/Old Rugged Cross 
3. Softly And Tenderly 
4. Rock Of Ages 
5. Holy, Holy, Holy 
6. In The Garden 
7. Just As I Am 
8. Amazing Grace 
9. Blessed Assurance 
10. It Is Well

http://rapidshare.com/files/79814770..._The_World.rar

Here I Am to Worship Vol.3 (Various) (2006) 






1. Beautiful One - Jeremy Camp
2. Father,Spirit,Jesus - Casting Crowns
3. Here With Me - MercyMe
4. Above All Else - Vicky Beeching
5. Not To Us - Chris Tomlin
6. Hallelujah God Is Near - Robbie Seay Band
7. Much Of You - Steven Curtis Chapman
8. King - Audio Adrenaline
9. Finding Who We Are - Kutless
10. Lest I Forget - Rebecca St. James
11. Whole World In His Hands - Tim Hughes
12. Mystery - Phil Wickham
13. Once Again - Matt Redman
14. Marvelous Light - Charlie Hall
15. We Will Worship - Him Brenton Brown

http://rapidshare.com/files/80576274...ip__Vol._3.rar













1. Everyday
2. Jesus I Long
3. On The Lord’s Day
4. More
5. Heaven
6. Seeking You
7. You Take Me Higher
8. Hear Our Prayer
9. Prayer To The King
10. God Is Moving

http://www.uploading.com/?get=MWG8MZWW
or
http://www.sendspace.com/file/4gcmlj
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/5332215/Everyday.rar.html

++++





1.My Best Friend
2. Stronger Than
3. Saving Grace
4. Forever
5. God Of All Creation
6. I Live For You
7. Jesus Generation
8. I Will Sing
9. Jesus Lover Of My Soul
10. The Reason I Live

http://www.uploading.com/?get=BUTRF2HU
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/15116617...est_Friend.zip
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/5252279/...riend.rar.html

++++




1. King Of Majesty
2. Most High
3. Everything To Me
4. Your Spirit
5. I Adore
6. Fall
7. God Is Great
8. Lift
9. Perfect King
10. Holy, Holy, Holy
11. Did You Feel The Mountains Tremble?

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ex61wc

.
+++++





1. All About You
2. Free
3. Unify
4. All
5. To The Ends of The Earth
6. Need You Here
7. Glory
8. Father, I
9. My God
10. Now That You’re Near
11. Am I To Believe?

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qu42dg
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/5389938/...Earth.rar.html






1. One Way
2. Light
3. Evermore
4. Open Up The Heavens
5. Take All Of Me
6. Majesty
7. Always
8. Sing
9. Where The Love Lasts Forever
10. Consuming Fire
11. More Than Life
12. Jesus’s Blood
13. Shine For You
14. Soldier
15. All Day

http://depositfiles.com/files/416423

http://rapidshare.com/files/5369623/..._Life.rar.html
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/13815742..._Than_Life.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

1. Salvation Is Here
2. Tell the World
3. Look to You
4. All I Need Is You
5. All for Love
6. Shout Unto God
7. There Is Nothing Like
8. What the World Will Never Take
9. Only One
10. Deeper
11. Til I See You
12. Rest in You
13. Awesome God

http://www.uploading.com/?get=M6BVOMI5
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/5365349/...o_you.rar.html
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/12708059...d-Look_2_U.zip
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/25152414...ook_To_You.zip






1. Intro
2. The time has come
3. Take it all
4. From God Above
5. From the Inside Out
6. Came to the Rescue
7. A Reprise
8. None But Jesus
9. Selah
10. FIre Fall Down
11. Revolution
12. Kingdom Come
13. No one like You
14. Sovereign Hands
15. The Stand
16. Selah
17. Hallelujah

http://www.uploading.com/?get=D5DMCK92
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/5456067/...Stand.rar.html

.





1. [Introduccion]
2. Es Tiempo
3. Tomalo
4. Su Hijo Dio
5. Desde Mi Interior
6. Me Viniste A Rescatar
7. [Repeticion]
8. Solo Cristo
9. [Selah]
10. Fuego De Dios
11. Revolucion
12. Venga Tu Reino
13. Nadie Hay Como Tu
14. Soberano
15. Aqui Estoy
16. [Selah 2]
17. Aleluya

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VPBEFMSV
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/5448132/...cemos.rar.html







1. Point Of Difference
2. Break Free
3. Desperate People
4. Devotion
5. Draw Me Closer
6. Lead Me To The Cross
7. Found
8. Hosanna
9. For All Who Are To Come
10. Solution
11. My Future Decided
12. Never Let Me Go
13. You
14. Saviour King

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3AZLE8OI
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/35626617..._The_Above.zip
or
http://storeandserve.com/download/76...Above.rar.html
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?f4kq4mkehud
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?7int1n2mwij






1. You Deserve
2. Break Free
3. Love Enough
4. Perfect Love
5. Second Chancer
6. To Know Your Name
7. Break Free

http://rapidshare.com/files/61133495...e.Sea.rar.html
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?cv6dlghnxn0
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/42759616e6bef9







DISC 1
1. Time Has Come (Sao Paulo, Brazil)
2. One Way (Tokyo, Japan)
3. What The World Will Never Take (Amsterdam, Holland)
4. ‘Till I see you (Edinburgh, Scotland)
5. Take All Of Me (Lisbon, Portugal+Paris, France)
6. The Stand (Shanghai, China + Vancouver, Canada)
7. You’ll Come (Sydney, Australia)
8. Break Free (Oslo, Norway)
9. Look To You (Johannesburg, South Africa)
10. Where The Love Lasts Forever (Kiev, Ukraine)
11. Forever (Seoul, Korea)
12. There Is Nothing Like (London, England)
13. Tell The World (Jakarta, Indonesia)
14. All Day (Mexico City, Mexico)

DISC 2
1. Take It All (Manila, Philippines)
2. My Future Decided (Memphis, USA)
3. All I Need Is You (Cape Town, South Africa)
4. Mighty to Save (Orlando, USA)
5. Nothing But The Blood (New Jersey, USA)
6. Hosanna (Berlin, Germany)
7. Fuego De Dios (Fire Fall Down)(Asuncion, Paraguay)
8. Shout Unto God (Buenos Aires, Argentina+Copenhagen, Denmark)
9. Salvation Is Here (Budapest, Hungary)
10. Love Enough (Sydney, Australia)
11. More Than Life (Orlando, USA)
12. None But Jesus (Toronto, Canada + Buenos Aires, Argentina)
13. From The Inside Out (Rio De Janiero, Brazil)
14. Came to My Rescue (Be Lifted High)(Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia)
15. Saviour King (Vasteras, Sweden)
16. Solution (Los Angeles, USA)

http://musicapormayor.wordpress.com/...s-as-one-2008/

.






1.You Deserve
2.Love Enough
3.Second Chance
4.By Your Name
5.We Are Free
6.You’ll Come
7.Your Kingdom Reigns

http://www.zshare.net/download/43655319e58174/

.​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/2312..._than_Life.rar (PARTE 1)

http://www.bigupload.com/d=DC9FE2C7 (PARTE 2)





http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/2519...ing_Tracks.rar

http://www.bigupload.com/d=D0E07495






PARTE 1:

http://www.mediafire.com/?1zyvwnmtzmj
or

http://rapidshare.com/files/42584203...acks.part1.rar

PARTE 2:

http://www.mediafire.com/?butlnlknjmz
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/42585669...acks.part2.rar

Point Of Grace - How You Live (2007) (Worship,Christian)







TRACKS
1. All the World
2. Fearless Heart
3. How You Live (Turn Up the Music)
4. Any Way
5. He Believes In You
6. You Are Good
7. Fight
8. On God's Green Earth
9. Heal the Wound
10. Broken Thing
11. Because You Are
12. Before the Throne of Grace 
http://rapidshare.com/files/52915471/PoGraHoYoLi-LI.rar

Winter Wonderland, 2005 [Word]




The Most Wonderful Time of the Year
O Little Town of Bethlehem
Let There Be Light
Jingle Bells
Breath of Heaven
In The First Light
Santa Medley
Winter Wonderland
For Unto Us
All Is Well
http://zshare.net/download/4104455c03b0c8

I Choose You, 2004 [Word]





I Choose You
Down
Who Am I
Worthless
Justified
God Is In It 
Make It Real
Do It Again
Waiting In The Wings
For All You've Done
Arrival At The City
This Is Your Land
http://rapidshare.com/files/68942990.....by_Denis.rar​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

24, 2003 [Word




Disc One:

Day By Day
I'll Be Believe
One More Broken Heart
Jesus Will Still Be There
Faith, Hope And Love
I Have No Doubt
No More Pain
The Great Divide
Dying to Reach You
Gather At The River
God Is With Us
Love Like No Other

Disc Two:

Keep The Candle Burning
You Are The Answer
Circle Of Friends
That's The Way It's Meant To Be
Steady On
Saving Grace
When The Wind Blows
Wonder Of It All
My God
The Song Is Alive
Blue Skies
He Sends His Love
Praise Forevermore
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=EJJJ972R

Rarities and Remixes, 2000 [Word]





ir a principal | Ir a lateral Proyecto Jos 1.9 Rarities and Remixes, 2000 [Word]



Gather At The River (Remix)
God Is With Us (Remix)
The Great Divide (Remix)
Jesus Will Still Be There (Remix)
No More Pain (Remix)
Forever On And On (Rarity)
One More Broken Heart (Remix)
Faith, Hope & Love (Remix)
More Than Anything (Remix)
Say So (Rarity)
Nothing But The Blood (Rarity)
Fairest Lord Jesus (Rarity)
Washed In The Blood (Rarity)
He's The Best Thing (Rarity)
Circle Of Friends (Rarity)

http://rapidshare.com/files/68950215.....by_Denis.rar

A Christmas Story, 1999 [Word]





Joy To The World
When Love Came Down
Angels We Have Heard On High
Let It Snow- Let It Snow
Carol Of The Bells
O Holy Night
How Great Our Joy
Emmanuel- God With Us
Light Of The World
Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town
Jingle Bell Rock
Coventry Carol
One King
Not That Far From Bethlehem

http://rapidshare.com/files/61047801...tmas_Story.zip

Steady On, 1998 [Word








Steady On
My God
Amazing
Jesus Is
The Wonder Of It All
Rain Down On Me
The Song Is Alive
Drawing Me Closer
When The Wind Blows
Saving Grace
Better Days
Who Am I?

http://rapidshare.com/files/68826790.....by_Denis.rar

Life, Love, and Other Mysteries, 1996 [Word]





1. life love & other mysteries
2. keep the candle burning
3. that's the way it's meant to be
4. jesus doesn't care
5. gone are the dark days
6. sing a song
7. any road, any cost 
8. you are the answer
9. god forbid
10. circle of friends

http://rapidshare.com/files/69230191.....by_Denis.rar​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

The Whole Truth, 1995 [Word]





Gather At The River
Without The Love Of Jesus
The Great Divide
Dying To Reach You
Love Like No Other
God Is With Us
What's He Gonna Say About Me
The Love He Has For You
Take Me Back
The House That Mercy Built
More Than Anything

http://zshare.net/download/1665403655c10b

Bethany Live - Let The Church Rise (2008) 






01 My God
02 You Give Me Joy
03 To Deserve
04 Come Reveal
05 Chasing After You Album Only
06 Let The Church Rise
07 Get Ready For Revival
08 We Praise Your Name
09 You Reign
10 Unfailing Love
11 Father You're Glorious
12 Let The Church Rise (Bonus Radio Version)

http://rapidshare.com/files/16934385...hurch_Rise.zip

++++++++

Elaine de Jesus - Transparência (2008) 







Muito bom este Cd da Elaine.

01. Dono do Milagre
02. Em tua Presença
03. Jesus Voltará
04. Adoração à Trindade
05. Cristão
06. Promessas
07. Eu subirei
08. Toca em mim
09. Deus das Gerações
10. O Espírito e a Noiva
11. Jeová
12. Em Jerusalém
13. Tocar Teu Coração

Oslo Gospel Choir - Reaching Heaven (1999) 






01 Glory to God Almighty 
02 Celebrate 
03 Reaching Heaven 
04 Come Let Us Sing 
05 Holy, Holy, Holy 
06 We Give Praise 
07 Prayer for the City 
08 The Day You Set Me Free 
09 There Is No Other Name 
10 Shine Your Light

http://rapidshare.com/files/16776556...ing-Heaven.zip

Michael Rodriguez - Mi Deleite (2008) 







01- Corazón Agradecido
02- Gloria Al Dios De Israel
03- Toda La Gloria
04- Solo Tú Eres Digno
05- Grito De Victoria
06- Te Necesito
07- Mis Labios Se Complacen
08- Glorifícate, Señor
09- Santo Eres Tú
10- Acudo A Ti
11- Mi Deleite
12- El Cielo Está En Ti (Bonus Track)
13- Sacia Mi Sed (Bonus Track)

http://rapidshare.com/files/16890268...Mi_Deleite.zip





Celtic 


Lullabies - Dreaming for Little Souls (1999) 


1: Brahms' Lullaby
2: Jasmine
3: May the Angels
4: The Infant King
5: Barocha
6: Coventry Carol
7: Evening Prayer - Safe 'Til Morning
8: Who is there?
9: Mary in the Stable
10: Presence and Protection
11: Stealing Our Senses Away

http://rapidshare.com/files/16889500...ttle_Souls.zip


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Jeremy Camp - Speaking Louder Than Before (2008) 







01. Slow Down Time
02. Capture Me
03. Speaking Louder Than Before
04. There Will Be A Day
05. I Know Who I Am
06. I'm Alive
07. You Will Be There
08. Healing Hand Of God
09. So In Love
10. My Fortress
11. Giving You All Control
12. Surrender

http://www.zshare.net/download/5191344354d4479b/

Hezekiah Walker - Live In London At Wembley (1997) 

1. Jesus Is My Help
2. Job's Song - (intro)
3. Job's Song (Blessed)
4. We've Got the Victory
5. Hold Out
6. Try Christ
7. I'm Waiting
8. To Be Like Jesus
9. Oh My Brother, Be Encouraged
10. It Shall Come to Pass
11. I Can Make It / Get On Up

http://rapidshare.com/files/16709925...At.Wembley.zip

Carli - For Jesus (2008) 






01 vine a adorar a Dios
02 amarte solo a ti
03 sublime gracia
04 vive en mi
05 medley de coros
06 alabare
07 el esta sobre mi
08 jerusalen
09 vine a adorar a dios

http://rapidshare.com/files/16706785...-For.Jesus.zip

4Given - Fountain of Life (2008) 






1.Psalm One
2.Save Me
3.Show Me Your Way
4.Have Your Way (Guest Drew Cline)
5.I Will Give You All the Praise
6.Blessed All Day Long
7.Fountain of Life (Fear of the Lord)
8.Higher and Higher
9.Wise Men

http://rapidshare.com/files/16630938...in.of.Life.zip

Heber Marques - Motivações (2006) 






1. Foi em ti
2. Desperta-me
3.Teu nome é Santo
4. Não há nada melhor
5. És aquilo que sonhei
6. Amado Salvador
7. Nada me fará parar
8. És p´ra mim
9. Te quero
10. Maior
11. Tu és Jesus
12. Sobrenatural
13. Jesus Punk
14. Motiva-me

http://rapidshare.com/files/16626031...Motivacoes.zip

Verses - Listening Session (2006) 






1 Yes, Yes, Y'all...
2 We Do It
3 Funky Dividends
4 ConfusionUnion
5 Fa La La
6 Ms. O'Ginny
7 Fatherless Child (Blues PSA)
8 Love Jawns
9 Kid Fresh Interlude
10 Cassette Tapes & Roller Skates
11 Yoof Rally
12 We Do It (Radio Edit)

http://rapidshare.com/files/16624574...ng-Session.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Brian Doerksen - It´s Time (2008) 






Outro grande trabalho deste adorador apaixonado. Muito bom.
Another great work of this passionate worshipper. Very good.

1. It's Time for the Reign of God
2. Come Now Is the Time to Worship
3. Holy God
4. Refiner's Fire
5. Today (As for Me and My House)
6. The River
7. Broken and Beautiful
8. Hope of the Nations
9. More
10. Without You
11. Your Faithfulness
12. Hallelujah (Your Love Is Amazing)
13. Come and Fill Me Up
14. Everlasting
15. Eternity


http://depositfiles.com/files/i7czzs0t2
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/5140794429e610c2/
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/16479757...-Its..time.zip

Roy Fields - We Are The Generation (2008) 






Fantástico!! / Fantastic!!

1. Rain Down
2. I Am Free
3. It's a New Day
4. Go Church Go
5. We Are The Generation
6. In The Presence of Angels

http://rapidshare.com/files/16441826...Generation.zip
or

http://www.zshare.net/download/51407940d963e371/
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/x57h6npk9

The Merchant Band - Let the Weak Speak (2008) 





01. My Glory
02. Our God Reigns
03. Standing in the Gap
04. Grace and Glory
05. You’ve Won My Heart
06. Reprise
07. Tower
08. Lost in You
09. My Reward
10. All in All
11. Under Your Smile
12. I’m So in Love
13. More Than Ashes

http://rapidshare.com/files/16441101...weak.speak.zip
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/514088637a8e593b/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/38uzefwbd​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

The Children of Zion - Reggae Worship.Vol 2 (2000) 






1. Awesome God
2. Holy Redeemer
3. Jammin'
4. Cut The Devil Down
5. Son of Man
6. Grace Be My Vision
7. Hands on Jesus
8. Oh Happy Day
9. Rock of Ages
10. I Love The Lord
11. Give Thanks

http://rapidshare.com/files/16319497...aceland_5D.zip​

++++++++++++++++


Tommy Walker - I Have a Hope (2008) 





1. I Have a Hope
2. Hallelujah, We Will Sing
3. In the Light of Your Glory
4. Speak to Me
5. Do It, Lord
6. I Believe, I Believe
7. Your Love
8. From Jerusalem
9. Pass It On
10. Holy Spirit Come
http://rapidshare.com/files/16214378...ave_A_Hope.zip

Gaither Vocal Band - Lovin' Life (2006) 





1. I'm Forgiven
2. Build An Ark
3. Jesus And John Wayne
4. Go Ask
5. Home Of Your Dreams
6. Search Me Lord
7. Lonely Mile
8. There's Always A Place At The Table
9. The Diff'rence Is In Me
10. I'm Loving Life
11. When I Cry
12. Prisoner Of Hope
13. Then He Bowed His Head And Died

http://www.zshare.net/download/510785956315b87f/
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/16253032...ovin--Life.zip

Citipointe Live - Devoted (2008) 





1 Break The Silence
2 All That I Am
3 Name Of Jesus
4 For The Cross
5 Devoted
6 You Reign
7 Our God Reigns
8 I'm Alive
9 As One Bride
10 Beautiful God
11 Forgiver
12 Desperate For Your Heart
13 Declare
14 Father God
15 I Bow
16 Statement Of Love

http://depositfiles.com/files/zilf5f1cp
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/51077189a21e28c1/

Caedmon's Call - Long Line of Leavers (2000) 






1. Only One, The
2. Love Is Different
3. Prepare Ye the Way
4. Prove Me Wrong
5. Mistake of My Life
6. Masquerade
7. What You Want
8. Valleys Fill First
9. Can't Lose You
10. Love Alone
11. Dance
12. Piece of Glass
13. Ballad of San Francisco

http://www.zshare.net/download/510771858b2d5658/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/xqi0b4a95

First Call - Rejoice (2006) 






1. Doxology
2. I Sing the Mighty Power of God
3. How Deep the Father's Love for Us
4. The Solid Rock
5. Sacred Head, Now Wounded
6. Come, Thou Fount of Every Blessing
7. Rejoice!
8. Sifuni Mungu (All Creatures of Our God and King)
9. Untitled Hymn (Come to Jesus)
10. The Lord Bless You and Keep You

http://www.zshare.net/download/51078598136b54bf/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/4io6qxjye

Lincoln Brewster - All To You...LIVE (2006) 






1. Majestic
2. Everyday
3. Love The Lord
4. All To You
5. You Are The One
6. Amazed
7. For These Reasons
8. Surrender
9. Great Is Thy Faithfulness
10. Son Of God
11. Another Hallelujah
12. Let The Praises Ring
13. You Are Good
http://www.zshare.net/download/508141350497a293/
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/nxaou7vdx

Citipointe Live - Anthem Of Our Heart (2006) 





1. Lift up my praise
2. Anthem of our heart
3. God of the universe
4. Praise be to God
5. Perfect sacrifice
6. Your love
7. I love you I need you
8. Offer my life
9. New start
10. Saviour of the world
11. Captivated
12. Breathe on me
13. I yield
14. Son of the living God

http://www.zshare.net/download/5063661245508a0a/
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?1v35gwwh2zl​
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Lincoln Brewster - Let the Praises Ring (2006) 






1. Everlasting God
2. All to You (Radio Mix)
3. Love the Lord (Radio Mix)
4. Let the Praises Ring
5. Everybody Praise the Lord
6. Lord I Lift Your Name on High
7. All I Really Want
8. All the Earth Will Sing Your Praises
9. Majestic (Radio Mix)
10. The Power of Your Love
11. Shout to the Lord
12. He's All I Need
13. Everyday (Radio Mix)
14. Take Me Higher (Ps. 73:25)
15. What Kind of Man
16. You Are Good
17. Here I Am to Worship (Instrumental)

http://www.zshare.net/download/50806565ffb6db61/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/ehkamog8q

Rush of Fools - Wonder of the World (2008) 







1. There Is Nothing
2. Wonder of the World
3. Holy One
4. You Are Glory
5. Lose It All
6. Escape
7. The Only Thing That's Beautiful in Me
8. Freedom Begins Here
9. Tonight
10. Never Far Away

http://www.zshare.net/download/507982324a273b8b/

or
http://depositfiles.com/files/cz5dpzeqx

Citipointe Live - Heaven (2005) 






01. God is with me
02. Let it out
03. Heaven
04. Jesus -forever
05. Take up my cross
06. To you I sing
07. Nothing else will do
08. I’m in love
09. Satisfaction
10. Dream of you
11. You are wonderful
12. My comfort
13. Everlasting

http://rapidshare.com/files/15875869...e_-_Heaven.rar

Sandi Patty - A Mother’s Prayer (2008) 






01. A Mother's Prayer
02. All This Time (Anna's Song)
03. Cradle Song
04. He Watches Over You
05. Masterpiece
06. Peace Be Still
07. Purest Praise
08. That's The Love Of God
09. Through The Eyes Of A Child
10. Wonderful Lord
11. Someday
http://www.zshare.net/download/5076971085fceab6/
or
http://www.badongo.com/file/11924006

Paul Wilbur Live: A Night of Extravagant Worship (2008) 






01 Lord God Of Abraham
02 Adonai
03 Adonai (Reprise)
04 Out Of Zion
05 MedlyBaruch Adonai / Shout Of El Shaddai
06 No One Like Jehovah
07 Praise Adonai
08 Praise Adonai (Reprise)
09 Holy Holy Holy
10 Worthy
11 A Resting Place
12 Dance With Me
13 Medley Days Of Elijah Kadosh Kadosh


http://www.zshare.net/download/507692801bcb7e48/
or
http://www.badongo.com/file/11923906

First Call - First Call (1986) 






1. Let The Healing Begin
2. The Prize
3. Will I Find Love
4. Selah (Album Version)
5. This Side Of Paradise
6. You'll Be There
7. I Find You
8. Sunrise On Ararat
9. Shadow Of The Cross
10. Breath Of God

http://www.zshare.net/download/50638201e05a4d93/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/uqx3ew6gc

David Quinlan - Gravado Ao Vivo em SP (2006) 





1. Louve ao Senhor
2. Geração que dança
3. É assim que nós vencemos
4. Águas profundas
5. Espontâneo
6. Filho de Davi
7. Não há ninguém como tu
8. Este é o som da sua noiva
9. Abraça-me
10. Tem muito mais
11. Ele vêm / Eu sou do meu amado
12. Correndo

http://rapidshare.com/files/15244950...lan_-.Vivo.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Citipointe Live - King Of Me (2004) 






1. Can’t Contain
2. Follow
3. You Deserve
4. Without You
5. My Heart Burns
6. King of Me
7. Glory to God
8. More Amazing
9. Just What I Want
10. All of My Days
11. Now and Always
12. Here It Is
13. Come to The Lord
14. You Are Chosen

CRD: Musica Por Mayor

http://rapidshare.com/files/15875905...King_Of_Me.rar

Unspoken - Jim Brickman (2008) 






01 Glory
02 Cloudy Day
03 Suddenly
04 New Beginnings
05 Whisper
06 After The Rain
07 The Crossing
08 Flying High
09 Unspoken
10 First Dance
11 Far Away From Home
12 Timeless
13 Blessed
14 Over The Rainbow

http://www.zshare.net/download/50464825c2c2d4de/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/a9sdpyihv

CCVA Alvalade - Moldando Gerações (2004) 






01 - Tu És a Luz
02 - Grita Aleluia
03 - Nasceu Em Mim
04 - Canto Aleluia
05 - Moldar Gerações
06 - A Tua Presença
07 - Mãos Santas
08 - Bela Fonte
09 - És Benvindo
10 - Sossegarei
11 - Glória
12 - Não Paro de Te Louvar

http://rapidshare.com/files/15409819...A7_C3_B5es.zip

Cliff Richard - Good News (1967) 






1. Good News
2. It Is No Secret
3. We Shall Be Changed
4. 23rd Psalm
5. Go Where I Send Thee
6. What A Friend We Have In Jesus
7. All Glory Laud And Honour
8. Just A Closer Walk With Thee
9. The King Of Love My Shepherd Is
10. Mary What You Gonna Name That Pretty Little Baby
11. When I Survey The Wondrous Cross
12. Take My Hand, Precious Lord
13. Get On Board Little Children
14. May The Good Lord Bless And Keep You

http://rapidshare.com/files/15756333...ews.-.1967.zip

Cedarmont Baby - Baby Bible Songs (2004) 






01. Jesus Loves Me
02. Deep and Wide
03. Do Lord
04. This Little Light of Mind
05. Zacchaeus
06. He's Got the Whole World in His Hands
07. The B-I-B-L-E
08. Jesus Loves the Little Children
09. O Be Careful Little Eyes
10. Give Me Oil in My Lamp
11. Jesus Loves the Little Ones Like Me
12. God Made Me
13. Isn't He Wonderful
14. Jesus bids Us Shine
15. Swing Low, Sweet Chariot




http://www.zshare.net/download/50285705a177a55f/

African Children's Choir - Still Walking in the Light (2000) 






1. Walking in the Light
2. Full the River
3. Mwiji Mwena
4. He is my Light
5. Highway to Heaven
6. Crouch Medley
7. He's the Way
8. If we ever
9. Carnival
10. Earnestly
11. Noimusanyu
12. This little light of mine
13. Standing for Heaven
14. Testify
15. Reach out and Touch
16. Holy Ground
17. He's got the whole World
18. Little on the Road
19. O Happy Day

http://rapidshare.com/files/15408951...ll_Walking.zip

Dj Tony Foxx - Captured (2008) 






CD 1
01. Heart Of Europe (Intro)
02. Come On
03. Captured
04. Shout To the Lord (Remix)
05. You Are Holy (Remix)
06. Never Be Alone
07. Source Of Life
08. Awesome God (Remix)
09. Lord I Lift Your Name (Remix)
10. Your Hands Will Guide Me
11. Hear Our Praises (Remix)
12. Enter The Gates (Remix)

CD 2
13. Heart Of Dance (Intro)
14. Solid Rock (Electro House Edit)
15. I Am A Friend Of God (Electro House Edit)
16. Dance For Africa
17. Now Is The Time
18. Jesus You Are Worthy
19. Strings And Flutes
20. Gods House
21. Discovery's
22. Your Works Are Wonderfull
23. My Mission
24. Everything Will Be New

http://www.zshare.net/download/50191245d883b1de/​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Cedarmont Baby - Loving Lullabies (2001) 






Este é um CD para bébés. Lullabies (música de embalar) maravilhosas. recomendado a todos os que têm bébes.....

This is a music CD for babies. Beautifull lullabies. Recommended for all that have babies.....

1. Brahms' Lullaby (Slumber Song) 
2. All Through the Night 
3. Jesus in the Morning 
4. Be Still and Know 
5. All Night, All Day 
6. Evening Hymn 
7. The Lord is My Shepherd 
8. Let Us Break Bread Together 
9. Father We Thank Thee 
10. Whisper a Prayer 
11. Sweet Hour of Prayer 
12. O Come, Little Children 
13. What a Friend We Have in Jesus 
14. Children of the Heavenly Father 
15. When Morning Gilds the Skies


http://www.zshare.net/download/5006875770cf4a16/

Michael W Smith - A New Hallelujah (2008) 







Um fabuloso CD do Michael W. Smith gravado ao vivo. Basta verem a lista das músicas para saberem que este é imperdível. Muito mas mesmo muito recomendado...

An outstanding live CD from Michael W. Smith. Just check the tracklist and you know that you´ve got to have it.... Very very recommended...

Intro
Prepare Ye The Way
A New Hallelujah (with the African Children's Choir)
When I Think Of You (with the African Children's Choir)
Mighty To Save
Shout Unto God
Amazing Grace/My Chains Are Gone
Deep In Love With You
Healing Rain/Let It Rain
Majesty
I Surrender All (with special guest Coalo Zamorano)
Grace
Intro to Help Is On The Way
Help Is On The Way (with special guest Israel Houghton)
The River Is Rising

http://www.mediafire.com/?ybjoiznmnz3

Annie Moses Band - Through The Looking Glass (2007) 







01. Glory Giver
02. Where Do We Go From Here
03. Rainy Day
04. Read Between The Lies
05. Halo Of The Moon (remix)
06. It Takes A Savior
07. Golden Ratio
08. We Were Meant To Be (radio cut)
09. Through The Looking Glass
10. Moffat Jig

http://rapidshare.com/files/15432938...ass_202007.zip
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/205948808e3f607d/

Carman - Mission 3:16 (1998) 







1. Mission 3:16
2. People Of God
3. Legendary Mission
4. Never Be
5. Jesus Is The Lamb
6. Post Lamb Jam
7. The Courtroom
8. Surf Mission
9. Do I Do
10. We Are Not Ashamed
11. The Prayer Anthem
12. Mission D'Italiano
13. Slam
14. All In Life
15. Kingdom Suite

http://www.zshare.net/download/20607062a3e497e6/

Passion Worship Band - Sacred Revolution (2003) 






1. O Praise Him (All This For A King) - David Crowder Band
2. O Come Let Us Adore Him - Matt Redman
3. Holy Is The Lord - Chris Tomlin
4. Come Let Us Return To The Lord - Matt Redman
5. All The Earth - Charlie Hall
6. Sing To The King - Candi Pearson
7. Blessed Be Your Name - Matt Redman
8. Knees To The Earth - Christy Nockels
9. Sending - Charlie Hall
10. Take My Life - Chris Tomlin
11. Stars - David Crowder Band
12. Revolution Cry - Steve Fee
13. Not To Us - Chris Tomlin

http://rapidshare.com/files/15220557...Revolution.zip

Youth Alive WA - Long Story Short (2007) 






1. Because You Love Me
2. Follow
3. Take Over
4. One Glorious Day
5. Spirit of the Lord
6. All of the Above
7. Crazy
8. Never Be Forgotten
9. Rescue
10. Surrender
11. Saviour of My Soul
12. God of Miracles
13. Can't Live a Day
14. J.E.S.U.S
15. Shout Your Glory

CRD. Jesus.my.1

http://rapidshare.com/files/15371049...tory_Short.zip

Sandi Patty - Find It on the Wings (1994) 






1. Find It on the Wings
2. Holy Lord / Carry On
3. Make It 'Til Tomorrow - (with Peabo Bryson)
4. When I Heal
5. Where the Nails Were
6. Build My World Around You
7. If I Want To
8. Safe Harbour
9. God Is Walking Me Through
10. Through the Eyes of a Child
11. Imagine (How God Can Sing)

http://rapidshare.com/files/15309031..._The_Wings.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Casting Crowns - Peace On Earth (2008) 







1 I Heard The Bells On Christmas Day 
2 O Come All Ye Faithful 
3 Joy To The World 
4 While You Were Sleeping (Christmas Version) 
5 Silent Night 
6 God Is With Us 
7 Away In A Manger 
8 Christmas Offering 
9 Sweet Little Jesus Boy 
10 O Come, O Come Emmanuel


http://rapidshare.com/files/15309944...e_On_Earth.zip

Passion Worship Band - Better Is One Day (1999) 





1. Freedom Song
2. I've Found Jesus
3. You're Worthy of My Praise
4. You Are My King
5. To Speak Your Name
6. Knowing You
7. Be Glorified
8. Glorify
9. Let Everything That Has Breath
10. Better Is One Day
11. Agnus Dei
12. The Heart Of Worship

http://rapidshare.com/files/15220069...is_One_Day.zip

Passion Worship Band - How Great Is Our God (2005) 







1. No One Like You - (with Chris Tomlin)
2. All Over the World - (with Chris Tomlin)
3. Inde***ibable - (with Chris Tomlin)
4. How Great Is Our God - (with Shane & Shane)
5. Here Is Our King - (with Matt Redman)
6. Majesty - (with Charlie Hall)
7. Glory of Your Name, The - (with Christy Nockels)
8. Whole World in His Hands - (with Matt Redman)
9. Mission's Flame - (with Matt Redman)
10. Marvelous Light - (with Charlie Hall)
11. Nothing But the Blood - (with Charlie Hall)
12. Your Grace Is Enough - (with David Crowder Band)
13. It Is Well - (with David Crowder Band)

http://rapidshare.com/files/15219532...Is_Our_God.zip

Ministério Arca - Iluminar (2007) 






01- Meu Socorro Vem
02- Ele é Digno
03- Olhai Para Ele
04- Palavra
05- Iluminar
06- Espontâneo
07- Quem Me Tocou
08- O Teu Sangue Me Comprou
09- Estou Indo Te Encontrar
10- Vem Me Buscar
11- Viver Teu Amor
12- Te Adoramos

http://rapidshare.com/files/15099386...inar_album.zip

Ministério Arca - Transplantado (2005) 






01- Joelhos Dobrados
02- Vem Como Quiser
03- Transplantado (Palavra)
04- O Teu Toque
05- Quero Te Atrair
06- Águias Pegando Fogo
07- Sopra Santo Espírito
08- Me Inflama
09- Toca-Me Senhor
10- Sou Do Meu Amado
11- Toque Em Jesus (Bônus)
http://rapidshare.com/files/15099379...tado_album.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Steve Green - Ultimate Collection (2006) 






DISC 1:

1. People Need the Lord
2. God & God Alone
3. Let Us Praise the Almighty
4. When His Kingdom Comes
5. Household of Faith
6. I Can See (On the Emmaus Road)
7. Find Us Faithful
8. Touch Your People Once Again
9. Cherish the Treasure
10. Broken & Spilled Out
11. He Holds the Keys
12. Mighty Fortress, A
13. Enter In

DISC 2:

1. We Trust in the Name of the Lord Our God
2. He Who Began a Good Work
3. Embrace the Cross
4. We Believe
5. That's Where His Mercy Begins
6. What Wonderous Love Is This
7. Faithful, The
8. He Is Good
9. God Caused All Things to Grow
10. I Repent
11. Sacrifice of Praise
12. Oh, I Want to Know You More


http://rapidshare.com/files/15125346...Collection.zip

Ministério Arca - Brado (2003) 





01- Brado
02- Fogo Renovador
03- Te Encontrar
04- Amigo Fiel
05- Sede De Jesus
06- Me Envolva
07- Toque em Jesus
08- Ventos
09- Razão Do Meu Viver
10- Vem Me Transformar

http://rapidshare.com/files/150993758/Brado_album.zip

Jeremy Camp - Stay (2002) 





1. Understand
2. Right Here
3. Walk By Faith
4. Stay
5. All The Time
6. I Still Believe
7. One Day At a Time
8. Breaking My Fall
9. Nothing
10. I Know Your Calling
11. Take My Life
12. In Your Presence
http://rapidshare.com/files/14951261...p..-..Stay.zip

Denver & The Mile High Orchestra - Live! It Up (2006) 






01. One Time Show
02. Real Deal
03. Never Gonna Say
04. ACT the Scat
05. Can't Get Enough
06. It Is Well
07. All Hail the Power
08. Glory Forever
09. Voice of God
10. Stand
11. Get Down
12. Solid Rock

http://rapidshare.com/files/14951278...Live-It_Up.zip

Newsboys - Houston We Are Go live (2008) 





1. Shine
2. Wherever We Go
3. The Mission
4. Something Beautiful
5. Blessed Be Your Name
6. Stay Strong
7. Amazing Love
8. Entertaining Angels
9. He Reigns
10. Breakfast
11. Your Love Is Better Than Life
12. Drum Solo
13. I Am Free
14. Peter’s Testimony
http://rapidshare.com/files/15069172...e-Are.-.Go.zip

Various Artists - Jazz Praise (2003) 





01. It's Time To Praise The Lord, (Don't You Know)
02. He Has Made Me Glad (I Will Enter His Gates)
03. Hear My Cry (Lead Me To The Rock)
04. Lord Reigns, The
05. Holy Love, Holy Light
06. Glorify Thy Name
07. Praise To The Lord, The Almighty
08. I Will Celebrate
09. He Is Able
10. Great I Am

http://rapidshare.com/files/15008600...azz-Praise.zip

Don Moen - I Believe There is More (2008) 





Muito bom. Recomendo a todos.

Very good. I recommend.

01. The Greatness Of You
02. Hail To The King
03. Mighty To Save
04. Thank God
05. Be Glorified
06. Be Lifed Up
07. I Believe There Is More
08. Be Praised
09. Great Is Your Mercy
10.O God Of Abraham
11.Painter Of The Sky
12.Grace Is Enough

http://rapidshare.com/files/16705502...re-is-More.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Alvin Slaughter - Overcomer (2008) 





01- Oh Give Thanks
02- Mighty Praise
03- We’re Destined To Win (Feat. Aaron Lindsey)
04- He Loved Me To The End
05- I Receive Your Love For Me
06- Power In The Name Of Jesus
07- Loving Kindnes
08- He Is Lord
09- Tell Me Again (Lest I Forget)
10- Our First Love
11- Great Grace
12- 1 Peter 5:10 (NIV) (Feat. Kennedy Lindsey)
13- Hallelujah
14- I Will Not Be Afraid
15- I Receive Your Love For Me (With Prayer)
http://rapidshare.com/files/14921476....Overcomer.zip

Deluge Band - Live From Bethany World Prayer Center (2008) 






01.Intro
02.I Believe
03.Make It Loud
04.Crazy
05.I Need You
06.Open Up The Sky
07.The Oceans
08.He Is The Holy One (Spontaneous Worship)
09.Worshiping You
10.Revolution
11.Lifting My Hands
12.Dear Jesus
13.Whisper His Name
14.Make Us Holy

http://rapidshare.com/files/14811385...d_P_Center.zip

The Ambassador - The Chop Chop: From Milk To Meat (2008) 






1. The Opener
2. The Chop Chop
3. Checkin' For My God Remix Ft. LeCrae & Trip Lee
4. The Chop Chop Defined (Interlude)
5.Gimme Dat!
6. Jesus
7. Talk A Lot Ft. Stephen The Levite
8. Listen Up
9. Hardcore
10. Hope Man
11. Theology Of Brokenness (Interlude)
12. The Cost
13. The Day I Met U
14. Love & Grace Ft. J.R. & Da; T.R.U.T.H
15. Whatchu Goin' Do?
16.The Ambassador's Appeal (Interlude)
17. Deeper
18. Hidden Track (Checkn' For My God)
19. Jesus Christ Deserves Praise Ft. Jeremiah The Prophet

http://rapidshare.com/files/14842397...k..2..Meat.zip

Calling All Nations - A Global Gathering (2006) 






01 Psalm Drummers
02 Come Now Is The Time To Worship
03 There Is Only One God
04 He Is Good
05 Kings Kids
06 Mercy Is Falling
07 Consuming Fire
08 Holy Ground
09 Purify My Heart
10 Majesty
11 My Redeemer Lives
12 One Hope
13 Don't You Know
14 Ströme Lebendigen Wassers
15 All That Sound
16 So Komm Herr
17 Only Hope
18 River Of Life
19 All Over This World
20 How Great Is Our God
http://rapidshare.com/files/14810556...ll_Nations.zip

Klaus Kuehn - Glory (2008) 





01 The Lord Reigns
02 I Give You Glory
03 You are the Joy
04 No One is Like You
05 Stay Amazed
06 Running
07 I'm Listening
08 Abba Father
09 Breath of Your Spirit
10 Glory
11 When I'm With You
12 When I Speak Your Name
http://rapidshare.com/files/14811855...__-..Glory.zip

Bart Millard - Hymned Again (2008) 






01. Stand Up, Stand Up for Jesus
02. What a Day that Will Be
03. I Saw the Light
04. What a Friend We Have in Jesus
05. I Stand Amazed
06. Jesus Cares for Me
07. Victory in Jesus
08. Brethren We Have Met to Worship
09. Leaning on the Everlasting Arms
10. Down at the Cross
11. Grace that Is Greater
http://rapidshare.com/files/14812144...ed_2BAgain.zip

Eric Nuzum - The Smithton Outpouring (1999) 






01. Prepare the way
02. Fire in the house
03. Revival is in the land
04. God is now reviving His people
05. Undignified Darrell Evans
06. Stand up and give Him the praise
07. Return to the Lord
08. I want to know You more
09. Healing waters
10. Redeemer, Saviour, Friend
11. I will never be
12. More of You, Lord
13. You have called me

http://rapidshare.com/files/14785722...Outpouring.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

​
Burning Altar - Crown of Life (1996) 





Zalenna Hmun
Lawmthu kan hrilh Che
Min Siamthar leh rawh
Min Veng Reng ang Che
Tawngtaina
Feels So Right
Crown of Life
Command me and I'll obey
So in Love
http://rapidshare.com/files/14670616...wn_of_Life.rar

Shout Praises!: Kids Gospel, Vol.3 (2003) 





01.Let The Praises Ring
02.God Is Great
03.Blood Of Jesus
04.All I Want to Do
05.Hallelujah (Your Love Is Amazing)
06.All About You
07.My Best Friend
08.Our Love Is Loud
09.Amazing
10.Let’s Think About Our God
http://rapidshare.com/files/14699120...ses-Kids.3.zip

Diante do Trono 11 - A Canção do Amor (2008) 




01. Saudades
02. Desperta
03. Pela manhã
04.Com júbilo eu canto
05. Confio em Teu amor
06. O Teu amor
07. Pelo Teu amor
08.A canção do amor
09. Porque te amo
10.Espontâneo
11.Minha herança
http://rapidshare.com/files/14724526...3o-do_Amor.zip

Shout Praises!: Kids Gospel, Vol.2 (2003) 





01. He Reigns/Awesome God Medley
02. Freedom
03. Trading My Sorrows
04. Shout
05. Get Up
06. Sovereign
07. Highly Exalted
08. Come On Glorify
09. Better Than Life
10. Worship Medley
11. Because Of Who You Are
12. More More More
http://rapidshare.com/files/14722516....Gospel--2.zip

Hosanna Music - JOY Instrumental 






1. We Bring The Sacrifice Of Praise
2. In Him We Live
3. Let Your Spirit Rise Within Me
4. We Bring The Sacrifice Of Praise [Reprise]
5. Why So Downcast?
6. No Condemnation
7. Walking In The Spirit
8. Joy Unspeakable
9. Oh How Lovely
10. Blessed Be The Lord
11. Joy To The World
12. Rejoice And Be Exceedingly Glad
13. O Lord My God
14. Hallelujah
15. Rejoice And Be Exceedingly Glad [Reprise]
16. The Name Of The Lord
17. Rejoice In The Lord
18. Lift Up Your Countenance
19. Oil Of Gladness
20. I Will Rejoice
21. Come Let Us Sing For Joy
22. Everlasting Joy [Interlude]
23. Rejoice, Rejoice
24. Shourt Joyfully
25. Joyful, Joyful We Adore Thee

http://rapidshare.com/files/14615636...strumental.zip

Warren Barfield - Worth Fighting For (2008) 






01. The One Thing
02. Say It With Your Life
03. God Believes In You
04. Love Is Not A Fight
05. This Road
06. Drop The World
07. The Singer Not The Song
08. As It Is In Heaven
09. Reflect You
10. I Belong To You
11. Love Is Not A Fight (Acoustic Version)

http://rapidshare.com/files/14663724...Fighting-4.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

SonicFlood - A Heart Like Yours (2008) 






01. Look To Love
02. In Your Presence
03. How It's Supposed To Be
04. Only You
05. Psalm 91
06. Aiden
07. A Heart Like Yours
08. Whisper In The Wind
09. Circles
10. Back Home
http://rapidshare.com/files/14617292...Like.Yours.zip

Planetshakers - Pick It Up (2006) 





1. Pick It Up
2. Majesty
3. Never Let Me Go
4. Fall in This Place
5. Beautiful Saviour
6. I’m Forever Yours
7. God of Miracles
8. Shout It Out
9. Redeemer
10. I Will Live For You
11. Worship You Alone
12. Forevermore
13. Secret Place
14. Save Australia

http://rapidshare.com/files/14463739...ick-It..Up.zip

Joe Pace - Worship for the Kingdom (2007) 





1 Spoken Word
2 Welcome Into This Place
3 Lord You Are Welcome
4 Spoken Word
5 Great Is Thy Fiathfulness
6 Spoken Word
7 It's Time To Praise Him
8 You've Been Good
9 You've Been Good (Reprise)
10 Spoken Word
11 Lord Have Your Way
12 When I Worship
13 Great And Mighty
14 Spoken Word
15 This Is Your Season
16 Praise Him
17 Spoken Word
18 Sacrifice
19 This Is Your Invitation
20 May The Lord God Be With You

http://rapidshare.com/files/14386465..._20kingdom.rar​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Saviour Machine - Rarities / Revelations 






O Lançamento deste CD foi limitado a apenas 500 cópias.

The release of this Cd was limited to 500 copies.

Disco/Disc 1
1. 1990 - Saviour Machine (Unfinished 4 Track Demo Recording - San Bernardino, CA - May / 1990)
2. 1990 - Leaves (Unfinished 4 Track Demo Recording - San Bernardino, CA - May / 1990)
3. 1990 - Church of the Vatican Slaves (Live Bootleg Recording - Riverside, CA - July / 1990)
4. 1991 - A World Alone (Original 16 Track Demo Recording - Long Beach, CA - Feb / 1991)
5. 1991 - Ludicrous Smiles (Original 16 Track Demo Recording - Long Beach, CA - Feb / 1991)
6. 1991 - The Pain (Initial Reference Recording Upon Completion of Composition - Sept / 1991)
7. 1991 - Son of the Rain (Initial Reference Recording Upon Completion of Composition - Sept / 1991)
8. 1992 - Carnival of Souls (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)
9. 1992 - Legion (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)
10. 1992 - A World Alone (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)
11. 1992 - The Veil of Armageddon (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)
12. 1993 - Interview Segment (Excerpt From Eric Clayton's First Live Radio Interview - Garden Grove, CA - Jan / 1993)
13. 1993 - Carnival of Souls (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Garden Grove, CA - Jan / 1993)
14. 1993 - The Mask (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Garden Grove, CA - Jan / 1993)
15. 1993 - Enter the Idol (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Anaheim, CA - Dec / 1993)
16. 1993 - The Hunger Circle (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Anaheim, CA - Dec / 1993)
Disco/Disc 2

1. 1994 - Saviour Machine I (Album Recording - Rough Mix w/Vocals - July / 1994)
2. 1994 - The Stand (Original Unedited Album Recording - Instrumental Rough Mix - July / 1994)
3. 1995 - The Invasion of Israel (Jeff Clayton’s Original 4 Track Demo Recording - Nov / 1995)
4. 1995 - World War III (Jeff Clayton’s Original 4 Track Demo Recording - Nov / 1995)
5. 1995 - The Beast (Jeff Clayton’s Original 4 Track Demo Recording - Nov / 1995)
6. 1995 - The Sword of Islam (2 Track Live Recording - Early Instrumental Rehearsal Jam - Dec / 1995)
7. 1995 - Kings of the North (2 Track Live Recording - Early Instrumental Rehearsal Jam - Dec / 1995)
8. 1996 - Enter the Idol (Live Bootleg Recording - Wurzburg, Germany - March / 1996)
9. 1996 - Carnival of Souls (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)
10. 1996 - Love Never Dies (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)
11. 1996 - A World Alone (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)
12. 1996 - Saviour Machine II (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)
13. 1996 - The Birth Pangs (Album Recording - Rough Mix of Choral Arrangement Only - Studio City, CA - Oct / 1996)
14. 1996 - The Woman (Album Recording - Rough Mix of Choral Arrangement Only - Studio City, CA - Oct / 1996)
15. 1996 - Behind the Mask (Rough Mix of Final Audio Originally Recorded For Legend Part I - Studio City, CA - Oct / 1996)
16. 1997 - America the Beautiful (Special Segue - Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival - July / 1997)

Disco/Disc 3

01 The Martyrs Cry (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)
02 Mark of the Beast (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)
03 Antichrist II (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)
04 World War III:II (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)
05 The Covenant (Rough Mix - Album Recording - Original Intro Segment)
06 Behold a Pale Horse ("Kaos Mix" Originally Planned For "Behold A Pale Horse" Maxi-Single)
07 The Eyes of the Storm (Live Bootleg Recording - Halloween Concert - Elgin, IL)
08 Revelation 13 (Rough Mix of Original Midi Programming)
09 Prelude to the Locusts (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
10 Christians and Lunatics (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
11 The Whore of Babylon (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
12 Legion (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
13 Introductions (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
14 Love Never Dies (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
15 Ascension of Heroes (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)
16 The Promise (End Segment Only - Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)

Disco/Disc 4 

01 The Ancient Serpent (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)
02 Behold a Pale Horse (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)
03 The End of the Age (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)
04 A World Alone (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)
05 Jesus Christ (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)
06 Interview Segment II (Recorded by P. Kompanje - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)
07 The End of the Age (NEW Alternate Mix / Guitars Segment Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
08 Twelve Hundred Sixty Days (NEW Alternate Mix of Piano Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
09 Legend III:I / The Ancient Serpent (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
10 Abomination of Desolation (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
11 Image of teh Beast (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
12 Rivers of Blood (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
13 The Dead Sea (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
14 III:I / Voices and Judgements (NEW Conceptual Mone - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
15 The Final Holocaust (NEW Alternate Mix of The Original Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)
16 The End of the Age (NEW Alternate Mix of Piano / Vocal Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)



Rapidshare Disco 1


Rapidshare Disco 2


Megaupload Disco 3


Megaupload Disco 4​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Saviour Machine - Rarities / Revelations ​ 




​ 
O Lançamento deste CD foi limitado a apenas 500 cópias.​ 
The release of this Cd was limited to 500 copies.​ 
*Disco/Disc 1*
*1. 1990 - Saviour Machine (Unfinished 4 Track Demo Recording - San Bernardino, CA - May / 1990)*
*2. 1990 - Leaves (Unfinished 4 Track Demo Recording - San Bernardino, CA - May / 1990)*
*3. 1990 - Church of the Vatican Slaves (Live Bootleg Recording - Riverside, CA - July / 1990)*
*4. 1991 - A World Alone (Original 16 Track Demo Recording - Long Beach, CA - Feb / 1991)*
*5. 1991 - Ludicrous Smiles (Original 16 Track Demo Recording - Long Beach, CA - Feb / 1991)*
*6. 1991 - The Pain (Initial Reference Recording Upon Completion of Composition - Sept / 1991)*
*7. 1991 - Son of the Rain (Initial Reference Recording Upon Completion of Composition - Sept / 1991)*
*8. 1992 - Carnival of Souls (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)*
*9. 1992 - Legion (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)*
*10. 1992 - A World Alone (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)*
*11. 1992 - The Veil of Armageddon (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Fullerton, CA - June / 1992)*
*12. 1993 - Interview Segment (Excerpt From Eric Clayton's First Live Radio Interview - Garden Grove, CA - Jan / 1993)*
*13. 1993 - Carnival of Souls (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Garden Grove, CA - Jan / 1993)*
*14. 1993 - The Mask (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Garden Grove, CA - Jan / 1993)*
*15. 1993 - Enter the Idol (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Anaheim, CA - Dec / 1993)*
*16. 1993 - The Hunger Circle (Original 24 Track Demo Recording - Anaheim, CA - Dec / 1993)*
*Disco/Disc 2*

*1. 1994 - Saviour Machine I (Album Recording - Rough Mix w/Vocals - July / 1994)*
*2. 1994 - The Stand (Original Unedited Album Recording - Instrumental Rough Mix - July / 1994)*
*3. 1995 - The Invasion of Israel (Jeff Clayton’s Original 4 Track Demo Recording - Nov / 1995)*
*4. 1995 - World War III (Jeff Clayton’s Original 4 Track Demo Recording - Nov / 1995)*
*5. 1995 - The Beast (Jeff Clayton’s Original 4 Track Demo Recording - Nov / 1995)*
*6. 1995 - The Sword of Islam (2 Track Live Recording - Early Instrumental Rehearsal Jam - Dec / 1995)*
*7. 1995 - Kings of the North (2 Track Live Recording - Early Instrumental Rehearsal Jam - Dec / 1995)*
*8. 1996 - Enter the Idol (Live Bootleg Recording - Wurzburg, Germany - March / 1996)*
*9. 1996 - Carnival of Souls (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)*
*10. 1996 - Love Never Dies (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)*
*11. 1996 - A World Alone (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)*
*12. 1996 - Saviour Machine II (Live Bootleg Recording - Acoustic Performance - Owen, Germany - March / 1996)*
*13. 1996 - The Birth Pangs (Album Recording - Rough Mix of Choral Arrangement Only - Studio City, CA - Oct / 1996)*
*14. 1996 - The Woman (Album Recording - Rough Mix of Choral Arrangement Only - Studio City, CA - Oct / 1996)*
*15. 1996 - Behind the Mask (Rough Mix of Final Audio Originally Recorded For Legend Part I - Studio City, CA - Oct / 1996)*
*16. 1997 - America the Beautiful (Special Segue - Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival - July / 1997)*

*Disco/Disc 3*

*01 The Martyrs Cry (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)*
*02 Mark of the Beast (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)*
*03 Antichrist II (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)*
*04 World War III:II (Rough Mix of Final Midi Programming / Samples & FX)*
*05 The Covenant (Rough Mix - Album Recording - Original Intro Segment)*
*06 Behold a Pale Horse ("Kaos Mix" Originally Planned For "Behold A Pale Horse" Maxi-Single)*
*07 The Eyes of the Storm (Live Bootleg Recording - Halloween Concert - Elgin, IL)*
*08 Revelation 13 (Rough Mix of Original Midi Programming)*
*09 Prelude to the Locusts (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*10 Christians and Lunatics (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*11 The Whore of Babylon (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*12 Legion (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*13 Introductions (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*14 Love Never Dies (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*15 Ascension of Heroes (Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*
*16 The Promise (End Segment Only - Live Bootleg Recording - Cornerstone Festival)*

*Disco/Disc 4 *

*01 The Ancient Serpent (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)*
*02 Behold a Pale Horse (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)*
*03 The End of the Age (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)*
*04 A World Alone (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)*
*05 Jesus Christ (Live Bootleg Recording - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)*
*06 Interview Segment II (Recorded by P. Kompanje - Christmas Rock Night - Ennepetal, Germany)*
*07 The End of the Age (NEW Alternate Mix / Guitars Segment Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*08 Twelve Hundred Sixty Days (NEW Alternate Mix of Piano Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*09 Legend III:I / The Ancient Serpent (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*10 Abomination of Desolation (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*11 Image of teh Beast (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*12 Rivers of Blood (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*13 The Dead Sea (NEW Alternate Mix & Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*14 III:I / Voices and Judgements (NEW Conceptual Mone - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*15 The Final Holocaust (NEW Alternate Mix of The Original Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*
*16 The End of the Age (NEW Alternate Mix of Piano / Vocal Arrangement - Eric Clayton - Nov / 2005)*​


Rapidshare Disco 1​ 

Rapidshare Disco 2​ 

Megaupload Disco 3​ 

Megaupload Disco 4​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Brooke Fraser - Live at Auckland’s Aotea Centre (2007) 






Este é o CD bónus da edição luxo do álbum "Albertine"

This is the bonus CD from the Deluxe edition of "Albertine" album.

1 CS Lewis Song (Live)
2 Better (Live) 
3 Seeds (Live) 
4 The Sound Of Silence (Live) 
5 Hymn (Live) 
6 Love, Where Is Your Fire? (Live)
7 Arithmetic (Live)
8 Hosea’s Wife (Live)

http://rapidshare.com/files/14469013...n_Auckland.zip

Various Artists - YOW 4 - Reggae Street Gospel (2006) 





1. Back 2 D Owner
2. Big Him Up
3. Let Loose
4. Bongo Town
5. Tell Mi A Who
6. What A Day
7. Careful
8. Thunder Roll
9. Brokenness To Victory
10. Ketch A Fire
11. God Have Mi Back
12. Do You Remember
13. Give Praise
14. Feels It Knows
15. Help
16. Never Seen
17. It Must Come Down
18. Rise And Be Healed
19. The Counselor
http://rapidshare.com/files/14410300...gospel_204.rar

Hillsong - Show Your Glory (1990) 









Uma verdadeira raridade.

1. "Show Your Glory" (Bullock)
2. "Without Him" (David Evans)
3. "The Enemy's Defeated" (Geoff Bullock & Lucy Fisher)
4. "Revival" (Bullock)
5. "Sanctify" (Bullock & Ruth Grant)
6. "Armed and Dangerous" (Bullock)
7. "Fire" (Paul Iannuzzelli)
8. "Praise Him" (Evans & Iannuzzelli)
9. "I Am not Ashamed" (Bullock)
10. "Lord Take My Eyes" (Bullock & David Reidy)
11. "Blessing" (Bullock)
12. "Holy" (Bullock)
13. "I'm Your Child/I'll Take This Time" (Bullock)
14. "Show Your Glory (Alternate Mix)" (Bullock)

http://rapidshare.com/files/14464349...our--Glory.zip

Youth Alive - Jump To The Jam (1996) 






1. In the Gap (Prelude)
2. God Has All the Grace and Power
3. We Declare the Power
4. I Can Feel Your Love
5. Give It Up
6. I Wanna Be With You
7. I Just Love You So Much
8. Jump to the Jam
9. Song From Heaven
10. Jesus Lover of My Soul
11. Shout to The Lord
12. You Will Always Be
13. Always Singing Your Praise
14. Send It on Down
http://rapidshare.com/files/14126456...ump__2_Jam.zip

Deitrick Haddon - Revealed (2008) 






1. Where You Are
2. I'm Alive
3. Go With Me
4. It's Raining
5. Running to You
6. I Need Your Help
7. Don't Take Your Spirit Away
8. Ungrateful
9. One Blood
10. Reveal My Heart
11. Let Me Go
12. Soul Survivor
13. Jesus for President
14. Love Him Like I Do
15. The Word
http://rapidshare.com/files/14452486...n-Revealed.zip

VA - Japan Worship 3 (2005) 





1. Worship The Lord
2. (Itsumademo)
3. (Tada Shu no jujika ni)
4. (IesusSama to tomo ni arukou)
5. (Mitsumetsuzukemasu)
6. Oh Give Thanks
7. One Way
8. (Tataemasu anata wo)
9. The Heart Of Worship
10. (Tada Sinzeyo)
11. This Day
12. (Mokushiroku 5:13 = Revelation 5:13)


CRD: Jesus.My.1

http://rapidshare.com/files/14410441...orship_2_3.rar​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

​
Hosanna Music - In Christ Alone (1996) 






1. Times of ing
2. In Your Presence
3. Such Joy
4. Speak to One Another
5. As High as the Heavens
6. Don't Grow Weary
7. We'll Be Faithful
8. Times of ing (Reprise)
9. Broken Spirit
10. Ever Let It Be
11. I Love to Be With You
12. More of You
13. In Christ Alone

Rapidspread (Multi)

Delirious? + André Valadão - Unidos (2008) 






01. By Faith (Pela Fé)
02. Joy (Alegria)
03. I Could Sing Of Your Love Forever
04. Milagre
05. Não Posso pagar
06. Solto o cabo
07. Live Sou
08. God is Smiling
09. Rain Down
10. Break the Silence
11. Majesty
12. We Give You Praise
13. My Soul Sings

Rapidspread (Multi)

New Life Worship - Counting on God (2008) 





01. Counting On God
02. Solid Rock
03. Mighty King Of Love
04. Glorified
05. Savior
06. Unfailing God
07. I Will Stand
08. Greater
09. Worthy
10. God Has Come
11. Yahweh
12. Overcome
http://rapidshare.com/files/14372506...ing.on-God.zip

Brenton Brown - Everlasting GOD (2006) 




1. Hosanna (Praise Is Rising)
2. I Will Remember You
3. Everlasting God
4. Jesus You Are Worthy
5. You Are My God
6. We Will Worship Him
7. Lord Reign in Me
8. Hallelujah (Your Love Is Amazing)
9. So Alive
10. Not Going Back
11. Like the Angels
12. We Will Go
http://rapidshare.com/files/14347843...asting-God.zip

Marcos Witt - Sobrenatural (2008) 






1. Introduccion
2. Dios Deciende Aqui
3. Es Aqui, Es Ahora
4. Derrama de tu Fuego
5. Muevete
6. Sobrenatural
7. Si Puedes Creer
8. Aumenta mi Fe
9. Poderoso Dios
10. Yo Creo
11. Tu Haras
12. Como Tu No Hay Nadie (Giovanni Olaya)
13. Amor Eterno (Alex Campos)
14. Muevete (Version Radio)
15. Si Puedes Creer (Version Radio)

http://rapidshare.com/files/14321928...brenatural.zip

Hillsong - GOD Is In The House (1996) 





God Is In The House
Joy In The Holy Ghost
Steppin' Out
My Heart Sings Praises
And That My Soul Knows Very Well
Jesus, What A Beautiful Name
Let The Peace Of God Reign
I Give You My Heart
Walking In The Light
Your People Sing Praises
I Believe The Promise
Thank You, Lord
Lord Of The Heavens
I Will Run To You
God Is In The House (Reprise)
http://rapidshare.com/files/14117589...the--House.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Youth Alive NSW - Chosen One (1997)




1. Let The Fire
2. Salvation
3. Sing Hallelujah
4. Chosen One
5. You Are Holy Lord
6. You Are My Lord
7. Fire
8. I Give You My Heart
9. And That My Soul Knows Very Well
10. The Real Thing
11. Steppin' Out
12. Power To Ya
http://rapidshare.com/files/14126454...Chosen_One.zip

Youth Alive WA - Shout Your Glory (2005) 





1 Crazy
2 Take Over
3 Rescue
4 How Much
5 Shout Your Glory
6 Anyway
7 Surrender
8 Living For You
9 J.E.S.U.S.
10 Follow
11 All Day

http://rapidshare.com/files/14117147...Your-Glory.zip

Jeremy Camp - Burden Me (2001) 





01. Burden Me
02. He Will Come Through
03. I See
04. Silence Me
05. Can't You See
06. Believe
07. I Know You're Calling
08. Find It Now
09. Letting Go
10. Looking Back

http://rapidshare.com/files/14010692....Burden_Me.zip

Downhere - Ending Is Beginning (2008) 






1. Here I Am
2. Something Heavenly
3. Hope Is Rising
4. Coming Back Home
5. Live For You
6. How Many Kings
7. The Problem
8. All At War
9. My Last Amen
10. The Beggar Who Gives Alms
11. Cathedral Made Of People
12. Bleed For This Love
13. Don't Miss Now

http://rapidshare.com/files/14010353...vance-2008.rar

Vineyard - More Than Ever (2006) 





1. More Than Ever (New Version) 4:55
2. Sweetly Broken (New Version) 5:14
3. Let Us Be (New Version) 6:08
4. I Will Trust You (New Version) 5:56
5. Bring Me Back (New Version) 5:31
6. Invitacion Fountain (New Version) 6:15
7. Better Than (New Version) 5:17
8. Bless His Name (New Version) 5:29
9. Love Me Like You Do [So Amazing] (New Version) 4:51
10. Dwell (New Version) 5:01
11. New Song (New Version) 5:06
12. Better Than Life (New Version) 6:48

http://rapidshare.com/files/138855044/vmtel.zip

Britt Nicole - Say It (2007) 





1. Holiday
2. Believe
3. Set the World On Fire
4. Sunshine Girl
5. You
6. Ready
7. Don't Worry Now
8. Good Day
9. When She Cries
10. Say It
11. World That Breaks
http://rapidshare.com/files/13885153...-..Say--it.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

​
David Crowder Band - Remedy Club Tour Edition (2008) 





01 - Trying To Make You Sing 02:48
02 - The Glory Of It All 05:08
03 - Can You Feel It? 05:03
04 - Everything Glorious 03:36
05 - ...neverending... 03:15
06 - Here Is Our King 04:11
07 - You Are My Joy 05:52
08 - We Won't Be Quiet 04:25
09 - Foreverandever Etc... 05:23
10 - A Beautiful Collision 04:30
11 - Never Let Go 05:37
12 - Remedy 05:30
13 - I Saw The Light 02:45
14 - No One Like You 04:21
15 - O Praise Him (All This For A King) 05:39
16 - Surely We Can Change 05:11
http://rapidshare.com/files/138327071/David._.C..-.B.-_Remedy-Club-Tour.zip

This Beautiful Republic - Perceptions (2008) 





1. Pain
2. Surrender Saved My Life
3. Learning To Fall
4. Beautifully Broken
5. No Turning Back
6. My God
7. For The Life Of Me
8. Last Second Chance
9. Stay With You Tonight
10. Change The World
11. A Point Between Extremes
12. The Ones
13. Say Goodnight

CRD: J. Lima

http://www.mediafire.com/?5lljbtjg1m1
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/137834071/This_Beautiful_Republic_-_Perceptions_-__28Advance_29_2008.rar

Phil Wickham - Singalong (2008) 







01. Desire
02. Cannons
03. I Have Decided To Follow Jesus
04. Messiah
05. Beautiful
06. It Is Well With My Soul
07. Because Of Your Love
08. I Adore You
09. Divine Romance
10. Nothing But The Blood
11. Always Forever
12. Come Thou Fount
13. Jesus Lord Of Heaven
14. How Great Thou Art
15. True Love
http://rapidshare.com/files/137544697/P.hil._..Wickham.-_Singalong.zip

Soul Survivor Holland - Leef! (2008) 






1. Your Grace is enough
2. Dancing generation
3. Sing sing sing
4. Thuis in mijn leven
5. Oh. Tast and see
6. Be my everything
7. Leer ons te volgen
8. Saviour King
9. The stand
10. Schitterend
11. How he loves us
12. Everything
13. U waakt over mij
http://rapidshare.com/files/136403236/S..oul_Survivor-Holl-LEEF_21.zip

Starflyer 59 - I Am The Portuguese Blues (2004) 







01 - Make Up Early
02 - Unlucky
03 - Teens in Love
04 - The Big Idea
05 - Worth of Labor
06 - Not Funny
07 - Sound on Sound
08 - Destiny
09 - No Revolution
10 - I Need Some Help

CRD: Jesus.My.1

http://rapidshare.com/files/135140326/Starflyer_59_-_I_Am_The_Portuguese_Blues.zip

Lionel Peterson - Rejoice Africa (1993) 






1. Praise The Lord All Nations
2. Jabulani Africa (Zulu For Rejoice Africa)
3. Lift Up Your Eyes
4. Lord On High, The
5. When The Righteous Prosper (Shouts Of Joy)
6. Peace
7. Instruments Of Your Peace
8. Forgive
9. Behold The Lamb
10. He Is The King
http://www.mediafire.com/?2x09nytcbnw
http://rapidshare.com/files/135131255/Lionel_Petersen_-_Rejoice_Africa.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Mia Fieldes - There's A Reason (2007) 





01. What Else Can I Say
02. There's A Reason (Featuring Danielle Guglielmucci & Annie Garratt)
03. Christ Divine (Featuring Jared Anderson)
04. Sovereign Hands
05. All Deserving
06. Trust In You (Featuring Jill McCloughry)
07. Saviour King (Featuring Ben Fielding)
08. One Thing
09. Lifter Of My Head (Featuring Paul Andrew)
10. Could It Be
11. Your Love Has Saved Us
12. Always (Featuring Jad Gillies)

http://www.mediafire.com/?km9m49z9tht

Hillsong - My Redeemer Lives (EP) (2001) 





1. Walking In The Light (God Is In The House, 1996)
2. Can't Stop Talking (Shout To The Lord 2000, 1998)
3. In Freedom (By Your Side, 1999)
4. My Redeemer Lives (Shout To The Lord, 1998)
5. My Greatest Love Is You (Touching Heaven Changing Earth, 1998)
6. Shout To The Lord (People Just Like Us, 1994)
7. I Give You My Heart (God Is In The House, 1996)

Obs: Este álbum de compilações foi apenas lançado na Austrália e na Nova Zelândia.

Notes: This compilation was an exculsive EP released only to the AUS/NZ market

CRD: Stephen
http://rapidshare.com/files/13433539...emer_Lives.zip

RPM Live - Give My All (2008) 





1. Songs Of Ascension
2. Now Or Never
3. Give My All
4. Greatest Of All
5. Fire
6. New Creation
7. Get God Known
8. Thank You For The Cross
9. More Like You
10. Addicted To Jesus
11. Why We Live

Obs: Os RPM Live são a banda dos jovens da Abundant Life Church de Bradford.

Notes: RPM Live is the youth band of Bradford's Abundant Life Church.

http://www.zshare.net/download/163725205e35e6c5/

Israel and New Breed - New Season (2001) 




1. Who Is Like The Lord
2. You Are Good
3. My Life Belongs To You
4. Trading My Sorrows
5. Your Name Is Great
6. There's A Liftin' Of The Hands
7. Come Holy Spirit Medley
8. I Exalt Thee
9. You've Won My Affection
10. I Lift Up My Hands
11. New Season
12. Your Latter Will Be Greater
13. Suddenly
14. Not Unto Us Medley
http://rapidshare.com/files/14643163...ew--Season.zip​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*وباذن يسوع المسيح حجيب كل الشريط الباقيه قريبا يا ريت حسيب كام مشركة حكتب فيهم *

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++*
* عشان الادراة تعرف بس انى دول حعدل فيهم واكمل الشريط باذن رب المجد صلوا من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطئ *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++ *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++ *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس اله واحد امين +++ بحبك ربى الغالى يسوع المسيح *​


----------

